# Amplificador de valvulas KT88 SE



## CRM (Abr 29, 2012)

Me estoy haciendo un amplificador SE  cuando me han mondado los transformadores de salida vienen con un horror, tenían que ser de 5k 8 ohmios y me los dan de 2,5k.tengo 400v de alimentación,?de que forma podría bajar el voltaje y poder utilizarlos para no tener que gastarme mas dinero en otros,este es el esquema     KT88 SE Triode. espero de los expertos del foro un poco de ayuda. Gracia saludos todos


----------



## maton00 (Abr 29, 2012)

de cualquier manera ahi el 6n1p tiene un voltage de anodo muy por encima de su maximo (creo que es de 250v). saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Y como sabés que son de 2500 ohms? Si lo mediste con un tester en resistencias, el valor que medís es la resistencia, no la reactancia que es en realidad lo que "vé" la válvula.


----------



## rash (Abr 29, 2012)

...cuidado con los 400 voltios.....

saludos


----------



## CRM (Abr 29, 2012)

Gracias por todos los comentario que son de agradecer,el saber la importancia no es que yo la halla medido es dicho por el fabricante,puesto en la pegatina,he visto otros circuitos con 2k5 pero el voltaje es mucho mas bajo he hecho algunas pruebas y no encuentro la amortiguacion  necesaria para que las válvulas de salida se encuentren cómodas,lo que pretendo es bajar 30 o 40 voltios sin perder capacidad en la fuente,seagradece el consejo de los 400v Saludod


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Si mirás la hoja de datos, la válvula puede manejar esa tensión sin problemas:

```
ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS
Cathode-heater maximum DC voltage +-250v
Allowable spot temperature on envel. 250 degrees C
Plate voltage, DC (at idle) 820 v
Plate voltage, DC, in triode connection 610 v
Screen voltage, DC, at idle 610 v
Control grid voltage, DC, at idle -350 v
Cathode current, DC, at idle 235 mA
Plate dissipation, peak or idle 44 watts
Screen grid dissipation, peak or idle 10 watts
Control grid resistance, fixed bias 220k ohms
```
Y si querés que trabaje más "liviana" podes aumentar el valor de la resistencia de grilla pantalla.



PD: me quedé pensando, con qué rectificás? Con diodos o con una válvula?


----------



## CRM (Abr 29, 2012)

Ese es mi problema que restifico con válvula y no quiero cambiarla por lo clásico que de eso se trata ahora pienso en la proxima prueba poner una resistencia de 100 ohmios 10w a salida de cotado de la rectificadora haber como se comporta Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Qué tensión de salida tiene el transformador de alimentación?



PD: mirá este hilo de un foro que comenta justamente un amplificado con KT88 y trafo de 2.5K:
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/archive/index.php/t-327662.html


----------



## CRM (Abr 29, 2012)

Gracias por el enlace ya que tiene un gran contenido sobre el tema aunque mi caso es inverso yo no busco watios,8 o 10 en buena armonía tengo mas que suficiente,este es el transformador de alimentacion PT750 transformadores de potencia  120/240 primaria 50/60 Hz, secundaria 375-0-375 V, 300 mA, secundaria 6.3V, 5A,  secundaria 5V , 3,5 A, Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 29, 2012)

CRM, la impedancia reflejada al primario depende de la impedancia de carga en el secundario, es decir, la valvula ve 2500 ohms en placa porque tenes 8 ohms como carga de secundario, si en vez de colocarle una carga de 8 ohms le colocas 16 ohms como carga, la impedancia primaria será de 5Kohm


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 29, 2012)

No entiendo bien tus preguntas. ¿Qurés bajar el consumo o equilibrar la impedancia del trafo?
El consumo parece estar bien y en cuanto a la impedancia del trafo, 2,5K parece estar bien tambien. ¿Que defecto encontrás? ¿ O todavía no lo hiciste al circuito?


----------



## CRM (Abr 29, 2012)

hazard_1998,en eso estamos de acuerdo lo que no quiero tener que modificar las pantallas hechas precisamente para el, modificar la carga ,ya tengo una cosa bien,seguiremos estudiando con la ayuda que me estáis aportando llegar al final del problema,he intentado de poner una foto del montaje y no se deja Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 29, 2012)

te hago una pregunta, de donde sacaste el dato de que tiene que tener 5Kohms de impedancia primaria?, con esa impedancia te tendria que estar entregando cerca de 2.7W a la salida, lo cual me parece menos que muy poco, e inclusive, (siempre hablando de tener 400V de tension de fuente y conexion triodo) cerca de 4.5W de salida con 2500 ohms de impedancia primaria


----------



## CRM (Abr 30, 2012)

Potencia de salida será de unos 5W. La resistencia de 560 ohmios cátodo establece sesgo en un 75 mA, que es de sólo el 68% de la disipación de la placa por lo que esperan la máxima vida útil del tubo largo con este amplificador. Elija un sistema de audio de buena calidad con un transformador de salida 5k primaria y clasificados por lo menos 10W....... Este es el pequeño historial que acompaña al esquema,dentro de unos dias empezare ha hacer algunas pruebas espero no fastidiar las lamparas que es lo que pretendo,Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 30, 2012)

Usá ese trefo que tenés. La impedancia del primario la podés modificar a gusto modificando la carga. Podés jugar con dos parlantes en paralelo o serie según la impedancia de salida de tu trafo.


----------



## CRM (May 1, 2012)

nueva2.jpg Una foto del amplificador en su proceso de montaje   Saludos


----------



## pierodog (May 1, 2012)

crm te estan volviendo loco por eso te contesto:
con 5000 ohms en placa  y con 0,07 amp descontando tension de saturacion y 400 volts en (placa -grilla2) tenes que tener los 10 watios en la entrada del trafo de salida.
Como te estan diciendo cargalo con 16 a 18 ohms en el secundario.(estoy considerando tambien las resistencias tipicas de bobinados secundarios y primarios en la impedancia reflejada ).
precio probable que pagaras es quizas un corte en baja un poco mas alto por menor inductancia primaria y te cambia el tipo de corte en alta frequencia ,no necesariamente lo empeora.
vos no estas en un circuito realimentado de modo que los cambios de fase dentro de un lazo por cambio de parametros no te va a afectar.
relajate y goza!!!!! mete manos al trabajo y a disfrutar.


----------



## CRM (May 19, 2012)

pierodog Gracias por los consejos, llevo unos días en ello, ya cuando tenga algunos resultados,espero que sean buenos los comentare,el proceso es un poco lento porque le estoy haciendo un previo para los discos de vinilo y un vumer analógico.Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 19, 2012)

CRM dijo:


> Potencia de salida será de unos 5W. La resistencia de 560 ohmios cátodo establece sesgo en un 75 mA, que es de sólo el 68% de la disipación de la placa por lo que esperan la máxima vida útil del tubo largo con este amplificador. Elija un sistema de audio de buena calidad con un transformador de salida 5k primaria y clasificados por lo menos 10W....... Este es el pequeño historial que acompaña al esquema,dentro de unos dias empezare ha hacer algunas pruebas espero no fastidiar las lamparas que es lo que pretendo,Saludos



Hola una pregunta yo calcule bien o el circuito consume 60Watts


----------

